# binbin9's - Mini Dutch in a 12 Gallon Long



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

While I wait for a few more plants to arrive, here are the components of the tank. Most of these have been freshly planted but my carpeting staurogyne repens has been there for about 2 months. I started off with only 8 of them.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Sweet. But you need more plants 

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's the layout:









1. Rotala Indica - rotundifolia
2. Ammania Gracilis
3. Crypt wendtii
4. Loebalia Cardinalis Dwarf
5. Bacopa
6. Downoi
7. Blyxa
8. ludwigia senegalensis
9. Alternanthera reineckii mini
10. Staurogyne repens
11. Hydrocotyle SP Japan
12. Hydrocotyle Verticillata under 11
13. SYNGONANTHUS SP. 'BELEM'
14. HC - Dwarf Baby Tears
15. Marsilea Minutia
16. ranunculus inundatus
17. Ludwigia sp Red
18. Rotala Wallichii
19. Tiger Lilly
20. Limnophila Aromatica wavy
21. ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'pantanal'
22. Eriocaulon Cinereum
23. Rotala Indica True - Ammania Bonsai
24. Ludwigia Acruata x repens


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Finally got around to taking some photos.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

http://youtu.be/0Q5WTUxU9qE


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

This is absolutely gorgeous. Thank for the plant list and layout picture. It really helps me understand why it looks so amazing.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks definitely a lot of time and imagination to get it this way


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Did a quick trim today of the Reineckii and the Ranunculus. The runuculus was starting to crawl all over the HC and the A. reneickii mini was bushing out and shading the Eriocaulon Cinereum. 


























I also trimmed the plantlets off of the Tonnina sp Belem. One stem had 4 baby stems at it's top. They are still short They are still short and look like little carpet plants at the moment









Traded with another hobbyist and added some Erio Parkeri









Additional new plants include:
Pogostemon Erectus
Ludwigia Glandulosa
Lindernia rotundilfolio variegated -I pulled the bacopas and stuck them in my 15G collectoritus











the ludwigia glandulosa is probably too big for this tank but I stuck it in the back anyways.









Here's the 15G holder. No real scape to this just as long as there some substrate to stick the stems into.


















Check out the top of this ludwigia sp Red. I love the color.


----------



## NYREPS (Aug 31, 2010)

Amazing tank great job ,I have the mr aqua 37g and 17g I want to get the 12g next


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

I made two changes to the tank recently:

1 I replaced a 6700 bulb and
2 I upped my nitrates and Phosphates.

Because of this, some of my plants aren't as red any more. The rotala rotundifolio is looking super green and growing really slowly. The Ludwigia sp red and arcuata x repens doesnt have a bright redness any more about it.

I read that higher nitrates makes the plant more green, I'm going to try to cut my nitrates down as an experiment to see if I can bring back some of the reds.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Amazing tank!


----------



## MaStErFiShKeEps (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow! Your tank is gorgeous! Such an inspiration! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jonny (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow that is phenomenal, such vibrant and luscious growth. I would love to be a fish living in there lol


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## MrAlmostWrong (Jul 16, 2012)

Think we can get a non-angled FTS? Looks great, but hard to get the right perspective due to the only shots being at angle or closeups.


----------



## vasol (Jan 22, 2013)

wow this layout is amazing. you used so many plants and everything looks so natural!


----------



## MMantelli (May 2, 2013)

Looks amazing! And I thought I had a lot pof species in my 20 lol.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Full tank shot from the front.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

I took one of of my betta containers that i got at Petsmart and turned it into an emersed setup. I threw in a Alt Reineckii mini and it seems to enjoy the view.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Can't blame it...

Having the same 12g gives me a better appreciation of what it took to create your mini Dutch. Stunning tank and very impressive skills. I hate to think how much effort and time went into it.

I am stealing the picture 

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL - its a part time job to maintain it and 5 other tanks.


----------



## MrAlmostWrong (Jul 16, 2012)

binbin9 said:


> Full tank shot from the front.


Beautiful, thanks so much! Definitely an inspiration and nice way to mix up the colors.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

This is beautiful!! I've been planning a 10 Dutch aquascape, I can only dream of it turning out looking anywhere near as good as think! Way to go! Such a wonderful use of space in such a narrow tank!


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

wow. absolutely beautiful. i wish i had the funds and knowledge to be able to something like this. please keep the pictures coming!


----------



## bennyjam (Nov 6, 2012)

That's an impressive list of plants for a tank that size. Looks terrific!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you for the comment, it was a long search for smaller plants to fit the tank, since it's pretty short. Normal midground plants became back ground plants. I tried a ludwigia glanduloso in the tank and took it out a day after. It's size made no sense in relation to the ones next to it. I did stick a tiger lilly in there but trimmed all the leaves which forced it to grow smaller and more compact.


----------



## MMantelli (May 2, 2013)

binbin9 said:


> LOL - its a part time job to maintain it and 5 other tanks.


You aint lying there.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey binbin, what light do you have on there? 


Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastertech (Mar 18, 2014)

Ummm, dude, wow! Great long tank! Keep it up


----------



## Joeymozzer (Mar 23, 2014)

Love this tank, wanna lay my new 20G long lol


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

This tank is absolutely stunning. I love it.


----------



## Aquascape Depot (Feb 27, 2014)

Such a beautiful Dutch Style aquascape.


----------

